# Solid hogs...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Hope they show up in daylight hours, pse is gonna let the air out of em...


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a lot of fine sausage right there


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, we are getting a ton of pics at night. Counted almost 30 in one pic. Need to post up st night. But hard to not drink too much when you stay up that late!!!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Those are in great shape for this time of year, several look to have pigs and most probably the others will soon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Thatâ€™s a lot of fine sausage right there


yea enough for 5 years


----------

